# Car Park Tossers



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Came back to my car yesterday to find a lovely chip in the side where some arsehole had opened a door into it. :twisted: Why is it that these pricks have to park next to TT's and do maximum damaged .Needless to say there was no one around when I got back to the car. For fuck sake is it that difficult to be a bit more careful when getting in and out of a car door!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I really really hate this and am going to be so scared of taking my TT to do the shopping when I get it, borrowed my brothers 52 plate vauxhall corsa for a trip the other day, parked as far away from anything as I could (as always) came back half hour later and there was an old rover 400 with his front wheel actually in my space! Don't care too much about the crappy old corsa but if it was my TT I would've gone mental!


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

I was gutted mate I parked up well away from everyone no cars either side,the TT is like a magnet for twats to park next to but leave before you return to the car. :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I park in a busy car-park when going to work, this morning when selecting my space I saw this space. And for some unexplainable reason I decided to park elsewhere...


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Cheered me up Dash nice one


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

I went to B&Q the other day and parked at the far end of the car park, well away from everyone else. Had the full row to myself. Came out 5 mins later and someone was parked in the space right next to me! :roll: When I go to the supermarket, the car park is under the store so I always try to get one of the spaces that has a pillar either side so there's a huge gap between that space and the one next to it - typically though someone will park right on your bumper instead!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Dash said:


> I park in a busy car-park when going to work, this morning when selecting my space I saw this space. And for some unexplainable reason I decided to park elsewhere...


Clearly the guy is registered blind. I mean, you'd have to be to buy that piece of shit in the first place :lol: :lol:

Actually, look at the asshat on the other side of the tree. It's like trees have magical powers to attract people who need beating with a clue bat. :roll:


----------



## Tazy (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Tazy said:


> Went to B&Q in my Roadster, roof down 8) took my mum as she has a invalid parking badge  :lol:
> 
> Thought i was safe
> 
> ...


 Was it a police car?


----------



## Tazy (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Tazy said:


> Jamo8,
> 
> I would not mind betting if you looked at that chip from an angle it was dented too.


Yea Tazy you are right, when you look down the side of the car there is a slight dent in it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dont get me started on parking you would think some people had no legs they have to park right iut side the shop they are going to no matter if it is on double yellows or how much they are blocking the road :evil:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

When I had my MK I which was covered in Candy Red paint unable to be touched up
I parked near a Sainsburys as I was a good 150m from the store nothing around me for 40m, I come out to find a shitty old micra so close I physically could not get in the car
there was still no other car around for the 40m apart from this dopey old womans car, 
she finally comes out and I ask politely if she could move her car so I can actually get
in mine, she says sorry would have paid for any dents. I again politely tell her it would be a complete respray and would cost her at least 5K, hence the reason I park no where near other cars.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Pray tell, what did she say? :?:



Jamo8 said:


> Came back to my car yesterday to find a lovely chip in the side where some arsehole had opened a door into it. :twisted: Why is it that these pricks have to park next to TT's and do maximum damaged .Needless to say there was no one around when I got back to the car. For fuck sake is it that difficult to be a bit more careful when getting in and out of a car door!!!!!!!!!!


Considering that some people have trouble getting dressed before leaving the house, yes, yes it is that difficult for some people. :x

With my last car I had some dozy bint at work create a nice line of marks all the way down the side. Spaces were tight, she couldn't park to save her life - even just driving in - and she didn't keep herself in shape. Damage was inevitable, much like her early demise from weight and smoking-related illnesses. ...which I'd probably have to friggin' pay for too through my taxes :evil:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

i get this at work  and i cant park away from anyone as the NHS isn't nice enough to supply enough pakring for even half the staff


----------



## ryantt180 (Jul 29, 2010)

now i know that this looks very gay and spoils the look of the TT, but for car parks as above i have some magnetic vinyl thats 2" wide (about 1.3m long) with some foam glued to the top of it. put this along the width of the car and people can almost smash thier doors and do no damage.

I once did come back to a white new shape micra that had clearly left its mark on my car even through the foam...... needless to say i accidently dropped my wheel brace through the rear quarterpanel window, and accidently keyed it whilst i was trying to get into my car... shame that.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

So somebody accidentally dented your car through a lack of attention, and you deliberately vandalised their car?

Yeah good one! :?


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm terrified of other parked cars right now, which is why I only park with the driver side to my friend's car (Mercedes SLK) and in opposite direction at work so unless another parked car has a passenger, it would be less likely for any car to hit mine.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't park in the open, as it allows people to come and park next to you.

Just select a good spot amongst the existing cars. Preferably look out for other expensive or new cars. Or chav cars that look like they are well cared for.

Be sure to avoid those MPVs and Micras.


----------



## ryantt180 (Jul 29, 2010)

Dash said:


> So somebody accidentally dented your car through a lack of attention, and you deliberately vandalised their car?
> 
> Yeah good one! :?


I ALWAYS park, miles away from other car's, the fact that they damaged my car through some thick foam tells me that 1, it wasnt an accident and 2, they didnt give a toss, probabily thought it was funny because its a nice car.

So yeah i did smash up thier car because they 'accidently' dented my car. I would have vandalised them but i had somewhere to be. people have NO respect these days...... Hence the reason for this topic/post!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah mummy buses are a bad move! :lol: :lol:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Yeah mummy buses are a bad move! :lol: :lol:


Ha ha ha, If I notice that the car next to me has a baby seat then I'll go park somewhere else! :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

ryantt180 said:


> people have NO respect these days......


Yet, you clearly do.


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

richieshore said:


> Ha ha ha, If I notice that the car next to me has a baby seat then I'll go park somewhere else! :lol:


Me too! However, yesterday I went out for lunch with my friend and again parked quite far away from anyone else in a huge half empty car park. When I came back to my car, not only was someone in the space right next to me but they also had a child seat in the back - on the side of the car next to mine! Surely it would have been a better idea to park one space over (or even further away) to leave plenty of room to open the door to get the child out of the back??? 
On a plus point, there was another TT parked behind me


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

the solution to this is really just find the most expensive and well cared car you can find on the parking lot] and park beside it.

Most people who take care of their cars also respect other people's cars as well.


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

freeman said:


> the solution to this is really just find the most expensive and well cared car you can find on the parking lot] and park beside it.
> 
> Most people who take care of their cars also respect other people's cars as well.


Agreed, except steer clear of a TT that some twat's put foam covered vinyl on just in case he finds a mark on his car he hasn't seen before and you're on the unfortunate end of his criminal damage.

Ant


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

smurfeTTe said:


> When I came back to my car, not only was someone in the space right next to me but they also had a child seat in the back - on the side of the car next to mine! Surely it would have been a better idea to park one space over (or even further away) to leave plenty of room to open the door to get the child out of the back???


Your fundamental mistake there is to credit them with an ounce of sense when clearly they're a moron. :roll:


----------



## ryantt180 (Jul 29, 2010)

antmanb said:


> freeman said:
> 
> 
> > the solution to this is really just find the most expensive and well cared car you can find on the parking lot] and park beside it.
> ...


 :roll: So by that i guess im that twat!

Dont damage my car on purpose is the moral of that story.

I bet your the type of person that would catch your wife in bed with another bloke and make him a cup of tea and ask him how it was! :lol:


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

ryantt180 said:


> antmanb said:
> 
> 
> > freeman said:
> ...


That TT wouldn't fall into the Well-taken-care-of category since it has a big dent on the side!

Tea laced with laxatives... :lol:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

To be honest I think if you park up and then stick big foam things to the side of your doors people (kids, chavs) are just going to be encouraged by it to try and smash your door! Only my opinion of course.

It's a shame really that people can't just have even a little bit of respect!


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Parked up today in supermarket car park six spaces either side came back to the TT, 4x4 Volvo parked up next to it, what the fuck is it with these wankers :twisted: :twisted: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

This is what I came across one day.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Let's face it , they bought a car built by mackems ffs


----------



## Tazy (Jun 7, 2010)

sniper-sam said:


> This is what I came across one day.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Jamo8 said:


> Parked up today in supermarket car park six spaces either side came back to the TT, 4x4 Volvo parked up next to it, what the fuck is it with these wankers :twisted: :twisted: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Don't forget, people do this because they are expecting you to be careful when you get back into your car.

I'm assuming there was no dent in your door caused by the Volvo owner?


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

No Widjet no dents again thank god, it was one of those ugly looking things though with the huge plastic bumper and side rails


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

ryantt180 said:


> now i know that this looks very gay and spoils the look of the TT, but for car parks as above i have some magnetic vinyl thats 2" wide (about 1.3m long) with some foam glued to the top of it. put this along the width of the car and people can almost smash thier doors and do no damage.


----------



## ryantt180 (Jul 29, 2010)

like these......


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

Jamo8 said:


> Parked up today in supermarket car park six spaces either side came back to the TT, 4x4 Volvo parked up next to it, what the fuck is it with these wankers :twisted: :twisted: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


But isn't this exactly what folks have been saying in this thread???? Find a car that is expensive to buy and well looked after and park next to it to ensure that you don't get your car damaged, they surely will afford you the same luxury? I presume your car wasn't damaged when you came back to it?

EDIT - widget beat me to it!

Ant


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

antmanb said:


> Jamo8 said:
> 
> 
> > Parked up today in supermarket car park six spaces either side came back to the TT, 4x4 Volvo parked up next to it, what the fuck is it with these wankers :twisted: :twisted: [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Only by 2 days though :roll:


----------



## Tazy (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Ooo! Ooo! I can field that one! Nil. :?


----------



## Roberts.pjm (Aug 12, 2010)

Gotta be said, I'm a double spacer.. Many will hate me for it but before tt came along I had an s2000 then a 911 c4 cab.. All got dented at tescos... So now, park far away (under lights) and take two spaces... Not having my car trashed through mindless idiots who don't respect other peoples property... Hhhrumph

That's better... Now, where did I leave my soap-box...??!!??


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I'd be careful with the double spacing, I used to do that until I got a ticket and a big fine!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

In a supermarket carpark? I hope you weren't foolish enough to pay.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Dash said:


> In a supermarket carpark? I hope you weren't foolish enough to pay.


Yeah in a supermarket and no I didn't pay, but that's not the point! :lol: :lol:


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

well, looks like damage is sooner than later... even when I'm 50% protected (driver side is parked near my friend's car). There is a small clear coat chip on the bottom of the passenger door most likely from some idiot opening their door and smashing into it.

Luckily the damage is only to the clear coat, looks like next weekend is minor wetsanding weekend and repaint the damage clear coat... I hate people...


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

me parking


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

at least its straight. ever seen a ford KA doing exactly the same and slanted?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Jansen said:


> me parking


Oh, that is normal parking for a TT owner :lol:


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

As I left work yesterday I watched in horror as someone from my building tried to get out of their parking space. He had driven in forwards and parked in an 'end' space but wasn't able to reverse straight back to get out as someone else had parked about a cars length behind him. Rather than reverse out at an angle, he decided to reverse straight back as far as he could then try and turn his volvo round in the 2 car gap that was next to me! If I hadn't come out of my building when I did, god only knows what kind of mess the side of my car would have been in as by this point he had managed to wedge himself into the 2 spaces sideways (like that scene in Austin Powers where he does a 45 point turn and gets stuck in the corridor). The only way he was able to leave was to wait for me to move my car out of the way! Just as well I decided not to work late.....


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Here's some good parking, I'd rather walk then get a scratch or a dent, although I am very surprised somebody didn't decide to come join me like they usually do!!










Just in case you can't see her hiding at the back there...










:lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

you're my hero.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

BLinky said:


> you're my hero.


Cheers BLinky, you can park by me anyday! :wink:


----------



## Tazy (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

richieshore said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > you're my hero.
> ...


You're the 1st person in months who's bothered to type my name properly, you're my double hero.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: God that looks a long walk away :lol:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Ha Ha love it thats one big car parking space :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Just a thought richieshore is that Swansea docks in the background :?:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Jamo8 said:


> Just a thought richieshore is that Swansea docks in the background :?:


Yeah good old Swansea Bay, down SA1.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I had this about 6 months back. I went for a dentists appointment at 9.30 (Ok perhaps extraneous information but aren't you pleased), parked in the car park behind the dentists, the only car in the area of around 20 spaces when I arrived, parked myself right in the far corner in an oversized space leaving a good 2 feet next to my drivers door to guard against twats opening onto my door....

Came back out barely 30 minutes later to find (a) no other cars anywhere near mine and (b) a lovely smear of white paint and deep scratching all over the rear corner of the bumper. Wankers.

1. You've managed to park next to the only other car within 50 metres

2. For less than 30 minutes

3. You've reversed out so badly that

4. You've come 2 feet into the other space and

5. clearly scuffed the other car with enough force to make a deep scratch and

6. damaged your own car in the process and then

7. just fucking driven off

8 you useless cunt

The worst thing is I'd just spent 200 quid getting the bumper re-sprayed after some other tosspiece had damaged it outside my house, not even 2 weeks previously.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It's enough to give you the raging shits, it really is. [smiley=bomb.gif] All those spaces, all that SPACE, and the useless oxygen-thieving cockstains still manage to hit something. How do they manage on roads? Arseholes.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

doesnt that make you want to install hidden HD cams 360 around you car?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

i think sum1 should start a BAD PARKERS thread so we can all upload such pics or calamitous parkers


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

ausTT said:


> i think sum1 should start a BAD PARKERS thread so we can all upload such pics or calamitous parkers


already have a site but advertising isnt allowed.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

ausTT said:


> i think sum1 should start a BAD PARKERS thread so we can all upload such pics or calamitous parkers


I can always edit the original topic and add shite parkers to it :wink:


----------



## Roadkilled (Apr 1, 2010)

Parked in my local shopping centre car park to quickly nip to the cash machine. Must have been 2 mins, when I come back there was a car parked so close to my passenger side I knew there was going to be trouble

I was right!!!!! Door ding with the other cars paint still on it.

At this point I'm boiling inside

This person isn't getting away with this.

Luckly the car park warden walk by and I explain it to him. He saw her do it

As were chatting she comes back. There a nice little crowd around the cars now as I've been quite vocal with my anger

Is this your car I say

Yes she says

You've opened your door on to my car and dinted it I say

No I haven't she says

I kneel down to show her and she pushes me onto the floor squeezes back in her car and belts off

This woman was mid 50's and normal looking

Got her reg rang plod

Go round to police station talk with friend who is sergent, matter isn't closed yet

Bitch


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

brawl!

Good job on reporting it. People shouldn't be allowed to get away with this, it seems minor but it's the thin edge of the wedge, damaging other people's property without regard.


----------



## Tazy (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Roadkilled said:


> Parked in my local shopping centre car park to quickly nip to the cash machine. Must have been 2 mins, when I come back there was a car parked so close to my passenger side I knew there was going to be trouble
> 
> I was right!!!!! Door ding with the other cars paint still on it.
> 
> ...


I would have destoryed her car.


----------



## jaredh53 (Jun 30, 2009)

You guys should see some of the things we deal with in the US. 90% of our drivers are oblivious to their surroundings as they race around talking on their phones trying to get as much shopping in during the course of a day as possible, how they got their license is a myster . Anyways, a few weeks ago as I was walking out of my athletic club, with the TT in the distance, I witness a clearly idiotic women park next to me, throw her door wide open, hit me, get out of the car and observe the damage, get back in her shit box, drive away. I was running towards her but mini vans are slightly faster than humans so she got away.....

Also at the same athletic club, what the hell is with the handicap spots? EVERY time I see a car parked their it looks like a drunken 4 year old parked for them. These things are in two sometimes three spaces with complete disregaurd to their surroundings.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

to both of the above tales of woe. I can't believe that stupid bitch just pushed the recipient of her negligence aside and drove off. I bet her children are just absolute darlings! :x

It's time to call the pool cleaners in! :lol:


----------

